

Animals can inherit traumatic experiences, study shows - 001sky
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/study-finds-that-fear-can-travel-quickly-through-generations-of-mice-dna/2013/12/07/94dc97f2-5e8e-11e3-bc56-c6ca94801fac_story.html

======
anigbrowl
This is pretty mind-boggling stuff. Also, an impressively well-written science
article for a daily newspaper.

------
aneeshm
If this turns out to be true for human beings (and I can't think of a reason,
a priori, why it shouldn't be), then it has massive implications for both
practical ethics as well as more abstract ideas of morality.

If what you do to someone affects not just him, but also all his descendants
up to N generations....

